

Communication App Works without a Cellular Network - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/533081/communication-app-works-without-a-cellular-network/

======
tomtoise
I think the fundamental issue with mesh tech like this is that it requires
quite a high uptake for it to be effective. I can see it being useful in an
office environment, where IT policy can dictate what apps people use on their
work mobile devices, but I can't really see this catching on with the not so
technically literate average Joe. It's an amazing idea and I can think of a
lot of really useful applications for it (Disaster recovery springs to mind,
earthquakes etc), but I just don't think that people will jump on the
bandwagon of Mesh Networking.

~~~
digerata
This isn't an app for causal use. It's an app specifically for places where
the network is going down. Like you said, disasters, or...

\- Cruise Ships (notoriously a problem keeping up with your kids)

\- Stadiums

\- Group camping - etc

Or any place where word can spread, "hey, get this app, it provides what we
need."

I've been dying for something like this and considered developing it myself,
but it's such a hard problem to do well.

~~~
nickdandakis
Yeap. Case in point: [http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/16/tech/mobile/tomorrow-
transform...](http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/16/tech/mobile/tomorrow-transformed-
firechat/)

------
pierotofy
Mesh networks are a great idea in principle, but the range would need to be
extended to a few hundred meters for it to be really useful.

------
ultrafez
Is this new? FireChat does exactly this - chat over an ad-hoc mesh network -
and that came out months ago, maybe even a year ago.

